# Freeride/ Downhill Kleidung



## Kamikaze Fahrer (1. November 2009)

Hey Leute,
ich wollte mal fragen, was man für härtere Downhill und Freeridetrails für Kleidung braucht? 
Diese klassischen Motorradhelme habe ich schon desöfteren gesehen, aber was trägt man für sonstigen Körperschutz?
Wäre auch sehr nett, wenn ihr mir eine kleine Preisübersicht geben könntet.

Bin momentan am Überlegen, mich besser auszurüsten für härtere Trails, weil ich schon gerne Schuss fahre und mein MTB auch gut genug dafür ist.


----------



## Y1ng (1. November 2009)

Meine Liste nach Priorität:

- Fullface-Helm
- Knie/Schienbeinschoner
- Handschuhe
- Jacket 
- Leatt brace
- Protektorhose
- Brille
- Schuhe

Preislich wirst du alles finden...

Bei mir würde es in etwa so aussehen:

- Giro Remedy Carbon (120)
- Race Face Rally DH (60)
- Daikine Defender (50)
- Dainese race jacket (150) - geliehen
- Oakley o-mx (65?!)

Mfg Y1ng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. November 2009)

Liste ohne Reihenfolge der Wichtigkeit, ca. Preisangabe:

- FR/DH Hose kurz oder MX-Hose lang 60 - 170 Euro 
- Trikot 15 bis 80 Euro
- Langfingerhandschuhe 15 - 60 Euro
- Fullfacehelm 50 - 500 Euro
- Safety Jacket 60 - 300 Euro
- Knie/Schienbeinschoner 15 - 100 Euro
- Leatt Brace Club (bei mir derzeit 320 Euro, ansonsten 350 bis 400 Euro)
- Schuhe z.B. 5Ten 50 - 100 Euro
- Protektorhose 40 - 100 Euro
- MX-Brille 15 - 120 Euro


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. November 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> - Schuhe z.B. 5Ten 50 - 100 Euro



Wo sind 5.10 für 50 Euro zu kriegen?


----------



## black soul (8. November 2009)

nehm ich , 5 paar gleich


----------



## Hopi (8. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wo sind 5.10 für 50 Euro zu kriegen?



Gebraucht mit Fusspilz


----------



## k.nickl (8. November 2009)

Eigentlich hat Y1ng schon alles beschrieben. 

Wenn dein Budget etwas knapper ist, fahr einmal, schau dann wo du überall blutest und Prellungen hast und kauf dir dann die passenden Schützer.
In der Regel sind das: Kopf, Knie und Hände. So gehe ich einkaufen...


----------



## [email protected] (8. November 2009)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat Y1ng schon alles beschrieben.
> 
> Wenn dein Budget etwas knapper ist, fahr einmal, schau dann wo du überall blutest und Prellungen hast und kauf dir dann die passenden Schützer.
> In der Regel sind das: Kopf, Knie und Hände. So gehe ich einkaufen...



War das jetzt ernst gemeint?


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. November 2009)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Wenn dein Budget etwas knapper ist, fahr einmal, schau dann wo du überall blutest und Prellungen hast und kauf dir dann die passenden Schützer.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wo sind 5.10 für 50 Euro zu kriegen?




5.10 war nur ein Beispiel für gute Schuhe (meiner Meinung) und die Preisspanne von 50 bis 100 Euro eine allgemeine Angabe um die Kosten hierfür etwas einzuschätzen.

Ich hab z.B. recht gute Schuhe von Ufo für 69 und dann noch 5.10 high für die ich 90 bezahlt hab.


----------



## poppesracing (12. November 2009)

un wer bitte kauft ff helme für 500euro
beispiel bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (12. November 2009)

Troy Lee D3....?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. November 2009)

poppesracing schrieb:


> un wer bitte kauft ff helme für 500euro
> beispiel bitte




Troy Lee Carbon D3, Chainreactionpreis 502 Euro. Was der bei uns in D kostet will ich gar nicht wissen...









Shoei VFX W Sabre, kostet in USA ca 500 Dollar, bei uns knapp 500 Euro und ist sau saugeil von der Qualität und Komfort. Hätt ich gern...







Und es gibt Leute die fahren diese Helme...


----------



## Hopi (13. November 2009)

also den D3 finde ich nicht sonderlich schön!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> also den D3 finde ich nicht sonderlich schön!



Den gibts in verschiedenen Designs, die Form ist jedoch immer gleich.


----------



## poppesracing (13. November 2009)

mal sehen wie viel leute nächstes jahr mit der d3 schüssel rumfahren
bei dem preis wohl eher nicht soo viele


----------



## Kamikaze Fahrer (21. November 2009)

Super, gibt mir preislich eine wunderbare Übersicht.
Ist der leatt brace Schutz so enorm wichtig?

Das ist neben Hose, Jacket und Helm so ziemlich das Teuerste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. November 2009)

Kamikaze Fahrer schrieb:


> Ist der leatt brace Schutz so enorm wichtig?




Sagen wir mal so.... das Leatt Brace gibt es erst einige Monate... Downhill fährt man schon bedeutend länger.

Man kann auch ohne LB fahren und die Mehrheit macht das auch noch.


Früher ist man auch Auto gefahren ohne ABS, ESP, Airbags usw.


Es werden eben im Lauf der Zeit immer wieder Dinge für unsere Sicherheit entwickelt. Wenn der Nutzen klar sichtbar ist wird sich das Teil durchsetzen.

Speziell bei der Nackenstütze sieht man immer mehr Biker mit diesem System. Es ist eine Investition die zwischen Rollstuhl und gesund sein entscheiden kann.

Es wird zwar immer wieder mal berichtet das beim Sturz dennoch das Schlüsselbein brach aber einerseits muss die Energie ja irgendwo hin und lieber breche ich mir 3x das Schlüsselbein statt den Halswirbel mit allen Risiken und Folgen.


Ob es für Dich wichtig ist oder nicht musst Du selbst entscheiden. Ich/Wir geben hier nur allgemeine Tips und da gehört inzwischen eine Nackenstütze - von mir bevorzugt Leatt Brace Club - eben dazu.


----------



## snoopz (23. November 2009)

Ich denke, eine Nackenstütze kann schon sinnvoll sein, aber die kosten im Moment halt noch echt gut Geld, da es noch nicht viele Hersteller gibt. Für echte Downhills würde ich mir so ein Ding auf jeden Fall zulegen, aber für zügige Abfahrten auf einem Trail - da würde ich schauen, was der Geldbeutel hergibt. Das wäre auf jeden Fall nicht das erste, was ich an Schutzkleidung kaufen würde, vor allem, weil ich mich langsam (!) an die höheren Schwierigkeitsgrade rantasten würde.

In einem anderen Thread wurde beschrieben, wie man die Neck braces mit einem Plaste-OK-Panzer tragen kann, sodaß das Schlüsselbein geschützt wird. Hab aber gerade keinen Link parat.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. November 2009)

snoopz schrieb:


> ... aber die kosten im Moment halt noch echt gut Geld, da es noch nicht viele Hersteller gibt...




Vor einigen Monaten gabs 2 Hersteller, Fro und LB... inzwischen gibt es doch ne ganze Hand voll und das LB ist eher teurer als billiger geworden.

Da die Nachfrage noch riesig ist und im Frühjahr sicher wieder die Produktion gar nimmer nachkommt wird sich da meiner Meinung nach nichts so schnell ändern.


----------

